# College of IMR Brookes's Bar, Manchester



## GeeMcDee

Just wondering how many of you R/O's out there did your ticket in the wonderful Moss Side area of Manchester? I was there from 1962-1964 when it was still just possible to walk to the bus stop without getting shot at.
Happy days.

I particularly remember the weekly Q Code tests, and the one we used to get every time. It was the most useless one of the lot, but in my dotage, the only one I remember with certainty - QUQ? = "Shall I train my searchlight, nearly vertical on a cloud, occulting if possible, and if the aircraft is seen, deflect the beam up wind or on the water (or land) to facilitate your landing?" How I used to long for the opportunity of using that, but in 27 years at sea, never even came close. 

Well, now I've got that off me chest, ._ ._. _._
Gary


----------



## Robinj

Hi Gary, Got my ticket in 1961 just before your time, but went back a couple of years later, but spent most of my time in the Whalley Hotel. Robin(Pint)


----------



## GeeMcDee

Hi Robin,

Yes just before me, I started there in Sept 62 and finished Feb 64 with my 1st Class PMG. What a place. I can still smell the Tom cats that lurked around the premises!!! 

Trying hard to remember some of the staff; The 'Boss', Mr.Wood of course, and his secretary the aptly named Mrs Sparkes, and lecturers Hogan and Norwood - the rest escape me.. 

I spent a bit of time in the Whalley hotel too, used to have lunch there when feeling flush - once in a blue moon - upstairs restaurant, with a baby grand piano? Wonder what it's like now, if it's still there?

All in all, a most enjoyable period in my life. 
Gary


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Brooks Bar*

Was there in 1958 and, if we didn't use the local chipshop and the basement "mess room" in the College, we used to lunch at one of the small cafes on Moss Lane. This was near the Hyde's Anvil Brewery, the strong smell of the malt from which could be a bit off-putting on some days. The jukebox was good though and several of the local "girls" used to frequent that cafe, which compensated. None of the Moss Lane eateries were very salubrious and it may be connected with their hygiene that I went down with TB whilst on the course. As a consequence of the time off whilst I was operated on and treated, I didn't complete the course until late 1959. Then I had to wait until the following June until Marconi could offer me a ship.

Amongst the remembered tutors was Terry Crowther (later at Plymouth Poly) and another, Peter (name eludes me) who also moved to lecture at Plymouth. Met them again in 1966 when I did a Marine Electronics diploma there. Terry was living up near Tavistock at that time.

There were also two Hebridean brothers McLeod, who were very similar in appearance. One of the brothers (he was Murdoch McLeod) was referred to as Mr Murdoch to avoid confusion. I remember that the elder brother had a Chinese wife and lived in an apartment above the college. Both brothers were natty dressers, preferring lightweight blue suits and always with ties, occasionally bow ties to match those favoured by Woody. The most fastidious dresser was the one that lived on the premises. Obviously he "went home" for lunch but what impressed us most was that after lunch he always had on a clean, starched and pressed shirt and a different tie. Two shirts and two ties in one day! Amazing in Moss Side. There were the obvious comments about shares in a family Chinese laundry. Both brothers had immaculate Morse hands - pity that they weren't able to pass their skills on to me.

Was watching TV the other night and I'm sure that Wray Castle (Brooks Bar's other half) was used for some of the exterior scenes.


----------



## GeeMcDee

Hi Ron,
There must have been a big turn-round in personnel between your time there and mine in '62. None of those names ring any bells with me. I do remember the dank basement 'mess room' though, plus the delectable caffs that provided alternative sustinence along the road... Forget the name, but there was also a pub a couple of streets away where we played snooker upstairs at lunch until 'time' was called at 3pm!! Well, .... it was only morse practise..
Ah yes, the morse room with the hi-tech bits of angle-iron strapped across the oscillator, for bull-dogging your 'cans' to listen in..
As I said, 'Happy days'.
Thanks for the QSO
Gary


----------



## Robinj

Gary & Ron, There was one of those greasy cafes that did tremendous Bacon Barms. There was also a smashing bakers on the corner where you got grate meat pies. The Whalley (Pint) was still there the last time I went thru Brookes Bar a couple of years ago. Only name I remember is Mrs Sparks, but the natty suits ring a bell. Robin


----------



## GeeMcDee

Hi Robin,

Yes, it's all coming back now - but 'Natty suits' ???

Gary


----------



## Hague

Gary,
Where you on the Astral , Daylight or Pinnacle in the early 70s ( Jimmy James was the Master but can't recall the exact ship)


----------



## Hewie

Gary and Ron. 
Good to see there's still a few of us left! I did my ticket at Brooks Bar in 1962-64 as well. I was only 16 at the time. I well remember the dreaded Hogan. The only time he smiled was at knock-off time! Remember the cold steel tables and the rough wooden benches? I think I'm still pulling splinters out of my back-side! I didn't know Wray Castle was part of the same mob. I thought they were AEI or something. Me and Jim Thompson used to play billiards every lunch time in the pub across the road. We both passed our tickets at the same time, joined Marconi at the same time and then when I joined the Empress of Canada/GHLA I couldn't believe it when I saw Jim sitting there smiling as I walked into the radio room for the first time. 

Cheers, Peter Hewitson


----------



## Ron Stringer

Yes Tomlinson and Woods originally ran Brooks Bar together. Then they had the idea of a residential establishment and Wray Castle was chosen. Tomlinson went there to start it up and Woody stayed in Manchester.


----------



## Manchester

GeeMcDee said:


> Just wondering how many of you R/O's out there did your ticket in the wonderful Moss Side area of Manchester? I was there from 1962-1964 when it was still just possible to walk to the bus stop without getting shot at.
> Happy days.
> 
> I particularly remember the weekly Q Code tests, and the one we used to get every time. It was the most useless one of the lot, but in my dotage, the only one I remember with certainty - QUQ? = "Shall I train my searchlight, nearly vertical on a cloud, occulting if possible, and if the aircraft is seen, deflect the beam up wind or on the water (or land) to facilitate your landing?" How I used to long for the opportunity of using that, but in 27 years at sea, never even came close.
> 
> Well, now I've got that off me chest, ._ ._. _._
> Gary


Just found this thread - only 6 years late !!

I too was at Brooks Bar 1962 to 64. Must have been in same class. When I left nobody was taking on R/Os. Ended up going freelance with a Norwegian company on my own for 5 months. Bit of an eye opener!


----------



## les.edgecumbe

*Brooks Bar ~ R/O Bill Guinan*

Just wondering how many of you R/O's out there did your ticket in the wonderful Moss Side area of Manchester? I was there from 1962-1964 when it was still just possible to walk to the bus stop without getting shot at.
Happy days. bk bk
*I am trying to track down an ex Trainee R/O of mine who attended Brooks Bar in the early 70's. Name is Bill Guinan. He was made redundant as a vending machine tech., and used his pay off to train as R/O. He did his 6 months with me on La Loma (Buries Markes), and thence Bank Line I believe. I'd be grateful for any leads.

Les Edge***be.*


----------



## Bernard McIver

These postings bring back memories. Attended IMR in Moseley St, Oct 1942-Jan 1943 and obtained Special Certificate. Thompson was the principal at the time.
I was living away from home at the time and was lodging in Moss Side. Not the most pleasant of areas.
Bernard


----------



## sparksatsea

*Bill Guinan*



les.edge***be said:


> Just wondering how many of you R/O's out there did your ticket in the wonderful Moss Side area of Manchester? I was there from 1962-1964 when it was still just possible to walk to the bus stop without getting shot at.
> Happy days. bk bk
> *I am trying to track down an ex Trainee R/O of mine who attended Brooks Bar in the early 70's. Name is Bill Guinan. He was made redundant as a vending machine tech., and used his pay off to train as R/O. He did his 6 months with me on La Loma (Buries Markes), and thence Bank Line I believe. I'd be grateful for any leads.
> 
> Les Edge***be.*



Hi - I was at Brookes Bar 1972 ~ 1975 and Bill was in the same class as we progressed through the college. Heard he had joined Buries Marks - lost contact after leaving the establishment.

For all of you that remember the Whalley Hotel - now turned into expensive flats. The college building now a Mosque!!!


----------



## les.edgecumbe

sparksatsea said:


> Hi - I was at Brookes Bar 1972 ~ 1975 and Bill was in the same class as we progressed through the college. Heard he had joined Buries Marks - lost contact after leaving the establishment.
> 
> For all of you that remember the Whalley Hotel - now turned into expensive flats. The college building now a Mosque!!!


Thanks for the info Sparksatsea. Another R/O came back to me earlier with the sad news the Bill had crossed the bar, not sure just when though. Super chap, but a bundle of nerves when it came traffic. Thanks again.
Les Edge***be/G0NXI


----------



## sparksatsea

Hi Les,

That is sad news - agree Bill was a really friendly chap - I think his son was also going through Brooks Bar at the same time, not sure whether in the same class or not - my brain cells are diminishing with age these days.

Enjoyed myself at the college - very friendly tutors - Mike Southern who took over from Mr Woods, Mrs Sparks was still there and the Morse/commercial tutor Harry Burgoine what a fist he had. 

Cheers Geoff
G0UVX/ZC4VG


----------



## les.edgecumbe

*Bill Guinan:*

Hi Geoff,
Thanks for coming back. Yes he was a splendid and clever chap - if deadly nervous on the keys and somewhat 'liquid' most of the time. Enjoyed having him as a trainee for the 6 months. Had real respect for the guy- having used his redundancy money to finance his PMG etc. I was in touch with his widow last year and had a catch up.
I did my time at Plymouth Tech for PMG etc.

de Les Edge***be/G0NXI, Devon.


----------



## Manchester

les.edge***be said:


> *Brooks Bar ~ R/O Bill Guinan*
> 
> Just wondering how many of you R/O's out there did your ticket in the wonderful Moss Side area of Manchester? I was there from 1962-1964 when it was still just possible to walk to the bus stop without getting shot at.
> Happy days. bk bk
> *I am trying to track down an ex Trainee R/O of mine who attended Brooks Bar in the early 70's. Name is Bill Guinan. He was made redundant as a vending machine tech., and used his pay off to train as R/O. He did his 6 months with me on La Loma (Buries Markes), and thence Bank Line I believe. I'd be grateful for any leads.
> 
> Les Edge***be.*


Les you must have been in the same class as me. My name is John Thompson


----------

